# Lucky's journey to becoming my Service Dog



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

What a nice thread - congrats again on passing his CGC. I hope you'll keep posting videos and your progress!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go Lucky. Noelle wasn't ready for her CGC. We'll try again in a few months. She's still too easily excited when someone pets her. Both of our dogs will make awesome service dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Nice! What a sweet dog. I taught Matisse to pivot as well. We used a dinner plate. lol. It looks like Lucky is on his way. Congrats on the CGC.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you guys. He had his CGC about a month ago when he turned 6 months but we are working on advanced training. I must say poodles make really great service dogs. It has been super fun training him.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Lucky's second title!*

Yay! We just finished Pet Tricks class today. We didn't work as hard as we should because I got sick and bogged down by the election. But we still got our ribbon! So happy! Here are the photos. This is the second title after CGC and he is still 7 months old. :adore:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, snow and Lucky! What a smart, good boy you have! :adore:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good Job, Lucky! Yay! Service dogs rock.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Lucky - good job on the ribbon.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Lucky Learning Lights*

It is hard to record and train yourself. Lucky actually did get this but I wasn't recording. He isn't hitting the switch hard enough in this video. Sorry really short video. I am new to using phone applications to edit videos.


----------

